# Umbau Forum



## Markus (12 November 2004)

hallo,

ich stricke die struktur des forums gerade etwas um...
es kommen einige neue bereiche hinzu, andere werden aufgeteilt
simatic wird in step5, step7 und s7-200 getrennt.

ein bereich für pc probleme ist hinzugekommen da solche anfragen auch immer häufiger werden.

plc_tippser hat endlich seinen faq-bereich bekommen :-D
und darf den auch gleich moderieren....
(nur er und ich dürfen dort beiträge erstellen und editieren. für den rest gilt "read only"

dann kommt noch ein bereich in dem allgemeine programmierstrategieen unabhängig von sps-systemen beredet werden können...

naja wenn ihr noch einen wunsch habt dann postet es hier...


es wird in nächster zeit etwas chaotisch bis alles an seinem neuen platz ist...


----------



## kpeter (13 November 2004)

morgen

ja ich hab immer wünsche

ich will meine Rockwell ( Allen Bradley ) steuerungen nicht mehr unter sonstigen Steuerungen haben  :evil:


----------



## Kurt (13 November 2004)

H@llo,

ich wüsste natürlich auch noch ein paar ......
ABER:
ein Board mit soooo vielen Bereichen nervt mich.
Weniger ist oft mehr.
Besser flexible Bereiche wo man aber leicht identifizieren kann was da hinein passt. 

Aber jetzt doch:
wäre schön wenn man den Bereich 'Computer->Software' auch für Fragen und Themen die im Zusammenhang mit Hochsprachenprogrammierung a la VB/VBA/Delphi/Scripte .... (in der Steuerungstechnik) benützen dürfte.

kurt


----------



## Question_mark (13 November 2004)

*Forum-Umbau*

Hallo Kurt,


> wäre schön wenn man den Bereich 'Computer->Software' auch für Fragen und Themen die im Zusammenhang mit Hochsprachenprogrammierung a la VB/VBA/Delphi/Scripte .... (in der Steuerungstechnik) benützen dürfte.


nicht fragen, einfach machen. Der Admin kann ja dann immer noch sein Veto einlegen. Oder beim Admin mal nachfragen, ob er so ein Thema als eigenen Thread einfügen kann ????   
Gruss
Question-mark


----------



## Question_mark (13 November 2004)

Hallo Kurt,
Deinen Vorschlag würde ich auch gerne unterstützen, weil heute doch in Produktionsprozessen eine sehr enge Bindung von SPS zu Fertigungsrechnern erforderlich ist. Die Isolierung von SPS als reine Insellösung im Fertigungsprozess ist heute nicht mehr zeitgemäss.
Dazu gehört natürlich auch OPC, dafür plädiere ich ebenfalls für einen eigenen Thread (Habe ich schon intern vorgeschlagen, bevor ich hier vom Admin abgewürgt worden bin), möchte das aber hier nochmal wiederholen, sonst bleibt man auf dem Niveau "Wie adressiere ich E/A-Baugruppen" oder sonstigen Komikern wie "Waldy". Oder wie der Gast, der unbedingt eine SPS per Software löschen wollte.   
Diesselbe Frage tauchte jetzt in einem anderem SPS-Forum auf, die Trolle sind also immer noch unterwegs. Aber generell denke ich , dass die vorgeschlagenen Threads das Niveau dieses Forums heben könnten und ...., naja Admin, sind halt nur meine (und Kurt's) Vorschläge.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (13 November 2004)

*My favorite PLC*

Hallo kpeter,


> ich will meine Rockwell ( Allen Bradley ) steuerungen nicht mehr unter sonstigen Steuerungen haben


Da gehört sie aber hin     
(War nur ein Scherz, nicht böse sein  :!: )
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## kpeter (14 November 2004)

hallo mark

schon mal die vorteile von meiner sonstigen steuerungen erlebt 

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Question_mark (14 November 2004)

*Forum_umbau*

Hallo kpeter,


> schon mal die vorteile von meiner sonstigen steuerungen erlebt


Naja, vielleicht kannst Du den Admin ja überreden, für den Thread "Sonstige Steuerungen" noch Unterforen einzurichten, obwohl ich persönlich fast glaube, dass es dann langsam unübersichtlich wird.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## RolfB (15 November 2004)

Hallo Markus,

als jemand der sehr wenig postet, aber wann immer es geht dieses Board liest, sei mir an dieser Stelle ein ' fettes Dankeschön'  für dieses Forum erlaubt.
Zu Deinen Plänen das Board umzubauen bzw. zu erweitern, möchte ich hier meine Meinung äußern:
Wie Kurt schon geschrieben hat, ist weniger oft mehr. Ein stark aufgeteiltes Forum empfinde ich auch als eher nervend. Je weniger Rubriken es gibt, umso mehr Leute 'lesen sich' und erfahren so interessante Dinge die sie sonst vieleicht nie lesen würden,
weil  das in  z.B. 'S7-200" oder HMI eben nicht erwähnt wird.

Vieleicht geben die internationalen PLC - Foren ein gutes Beispiel. 
Dort gibt es zum einen : PLCS.net von  Phil Melore. Das ist meiner Meinung nach das Forum überhaupt. Dort gibt es im Forum nur vier Rubriken und die wichtigste ist "LIVE PLC Questions And Answers"
Dort werden alle Fragen rund um "Automatisierung" im weitesten Sinne gestellt.
Ein Mitglied dort, der auch in diesem Board postet und dessen Beiträge ich sehr schätzen gelernt habe, schreibt 
dort auf die Frage warum dort so wenig Leute aus Deutschland dort posten, folgendes:

[Zitat on]
All the germans (well some of them) are hanging out in the SPS-foren.de forum.
Obviously they speak german there and very much about S7 et al.
(they have split the PLCs into "SIMATIC" and "Everything else than SIMATIC" )   

Its quite good, but cannot beat PLCs.net 

NB: There are other german PLC forums, but that one is the best.
__________________
Jesper Møller Pedersen
[Zitat off]

Im Gegensatz dazu gibt es z.B. das Board "http://www.mrplc.com/" .
Auch sehr gut gemacht. Mit jeder Menge Info's. Dort sind aber die Bereiche nach Firmen aufgeteilt. das hat zur Folge, dass die 'Omron Leute" sowie die 'Allen Bradley Leute" und unter ferner liefen auch die 'Siemens Leute" unter sich sind. 
Trotz das es dort sehr viel Informationen gibt wirkt das Board auf mich eher  langweilig.

Also meine Meinung kurz und gut:  So wenig Sparten wie eben möglich -- je mehr Leute  lesen sich -- und umso lebendiger ist so ein Forum.


ich hoffe das war nicht zu lang ..

Gruß 
Rolf 

hier noch die Links:

http://www.mrplc.com/

http://www.plcs.net/


----------



## Markus (16 November 2004)

danke für eure antworten!

das mit der übersichtlichkeit sehe ich auch so, ist auch mein hauptproblem von anfang an gewesen. ich hätte die bereiche s7, s5 uns s7-200 schon gern getrennt, aber vieleicht ist es doch besser sie zusamen zu lassen.


das mit den hochsprachen ist richtig, da machen wir noch ein forum rein dafür.


den cad bereich könnte man doch rausschmeisen?


----------



## Markus (16 November 2004)

so hab grad ein bisschen aufgeräumt...

ist opc wirklich ein extra forum wert?


----------



## Question_mark (16 November 2004)

*Forum aufräumen*

Hallo Markus,


> den cad bereich könnte man doch rausschmeisen?


Denke ich auch, da tut sich recht wenig.



> ist opc wirklich ein extra forum wert


Du kannst ja mal nachschauen, in wieviel bisherigen Beiträgen das Stichwort OPC vorkommt. Wenn das nicht häufig vorkommt, kann man es ja bei grosszügiger Auslegung irgendwie in den Bereich Hochsprachen reinquetschen, da ja in 100% aller Fälle OPC direkt auch mit Zugriff von irgendeiner Hochsprache aus in Verbindung steht. 
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## sps-concept (16 November 2004)

*Umbau*

Hallo Markus,

vielleicht kannste auch einen Bereich Deltalogic-Werbeveranstaltungen anlegen ;-)  Denke da kommen einige zusammen... Mal im Ernst. Zuviele Unterkategorien sind auch nicht gut.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Kurt (16 November 2004)

*Breitbandzuordnung*

zu OjeC äh OPC:
das teilt sich auf in 'VISU/HMI' und 'Kommunikation Allgemein' und 'Programmierung' und weil DCOM Config in 'Windoof SoftProblem'.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass man den Bereich *Feldbus* mit *Kommunikation* ergänzt und dann kommt da auch OPC in die zweite Zeile.

kurt


----------



## SPS Markus (16 November 2004)

@all,

ich finde das es der Übersicht schon schadet wenn es zu viele Bereiche gibt.
Ich mag es nicht so sehr wenn ich erst  wer-weis-wie-weit scrollen muß (weil faul). Bisher fand ich es als sehr angenehm auch mal über meinen Tellerrand herauszusehen und als S7-300/400 User zu lesen was es da bei der 200er so gibt. Bitte nicht zu sehr "zerpflücken".  Danke!


MArkus


----------



## Markus (16 November 2004)

ok, dann streichen wir das mit der aufteilung von simatic...

opc habe ich jetzt mal zu den hochsprachen gepackt, da es da wohl am ehesten passt. hochsprachen in verbindung mit sps setzten idr ja opc voraus, und werden meist zur visu verwendet...


----------



## PeterEF (13 Dezember 2004)

*Aufgabenlösungen...*

Hallo,
Könnte man nicht eine extra Abteilung einrichten für alle Anfragen, die so o.ä. anfangen: 


> Wir solln inner Schulle ein proggi machen für diese XY ..... wovon ich keen Schimmer habe......



Das heißt: alle, die keine Lust haben, Ihre Hausaufgaben selber zu machen, sollten Ihre Anfragen hier loswerden. Evt. wird ja aus den gesammelten Antworten mal ein Buch?
Weil: ich finde es etwas nervig, diese (immer gleichen?) Anfragen immer wieder zu lesen  .

Nur mal so als Anregung  :roll: 

Peter


----------



## Markus (13 Dezember 2004)

naja eigentlich sollte das ja fast in den bereich "programmierstrategien"
selbst wenn es einen extra bereich dafür geben würde, glaube ich nicht das entsprechende leute dort posten würde.

und abgesehen davon hält sich die zahl solcher beiträge in grenzen...

meistens gehen diese treads ja sowieso mehr oder weniger unbeantwortet unter, weil den armen teufeln ja im prinzip keiner helfen kann weil sie nicht in der lage sind ihre aufgabenstellung klar zu posten...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Dezember 2004)

*aufteilung...*

ich finde eine aufteilung auch nicht gut....

habe das bei www.prolinux.de gemerkt.

früher gabe es linuxmässig nur eine rubrik, und nicht 5 wie jetzt (hardware, multimedia,...). dort hat man eine frage gestellt und propt war die beantwortet.

nun nachdem es nun schon eine zeit lang aufgeteilt ist, ist finde ich nicht mehr viel los!

mfg.
jochen


----------



## Heinz (17 Dezember 2004)

Ich denke zwar auch die S7-200 ín ein eigenes Forum "verdient" hat. Aber dann gehts weiter was hat die S5 mit S7 zu tun. Was haben bestimmte BAugruppe im Forum xy zu suchen.

Daher Simatic ein Forum S5, S7-200, S7-300 usw. finde ich echt besser.

Die Struktur sollte möglichst nicht zergliert werden. Insbesondere für User, die "nur mal schnell" schauen wollen was gibt neues...

Was weitere Foren für Steuerungen (Rockwell) angeht würde ich sagen, wenn das Forum für eine Steuerung immer mehr Beiträge auftauchen, dann wird es interessant. Da gilt meiner Meinung nach für alle Foren.


----------

